# Anybody else waiting for NCT notification?



## Simeon (6 Apr 2008)

My NCT expired at the start of this month. I'm sure that I received no test notification. Have asked around and seems I'm not the only one. Is there an explaination? Also, are there insurance implications therein? Will I get my collar felt?


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Apr 2008)

I've heard others say that they no longer send out notifications but the NCT website FAQ says that they do.

You can check your status on-line at [broken link removed]


----------



## ajapale (6 Apr 2008)

Like you I got no notification this year. When I rang up I was given a time slot. When I asked about notification I was told that they were "behind" but that there was a notification on my last motor tax renewal form (6 mo previously).

In fairness to the NCT I find the whole process painless and efficient.


----------



## Complainer (6 Apr 2008)

I was on their 'waiting list' for an appointment in Deansgrange, as it was completely full when I went to book. i heard nothing from them for about 6 weeks, but when I checked back on the website, they had me down as a 'no show' for a booking that I had never been notified about. They sorted it out after a few phone calls, but 'twas annoying all the same.


----------



## Crugers (6 Apr 2008)

Simeon said:


> My NCT expired ... Will I get my collar felt?


According to Saturdays IT, District Court Judge Terence Finn was fined €250 for using his car without a National Car Test certificate at Youghal in July 2007...


----------



## ajapale (6 Apr 2008)

Moved from Letting Off Steam
to Car & motoring related issues


----------



## tilly1 (6 Apr 2008)

I rang NCT about 2 weeks ago to ask why my mam didnt get her NCT renewal letter and they said they simply dont send them anymore due to the volume of cars..


----------



## Complainer (6 Apr 2008)

tilly1 said:


> they said they simply dont send them anymore due to the volume of cars..


Strange - [broken link removed]states;


> *6. Will I be notified when my test     is due?
> NCTS will contact owners of eligible motor vehicles (based on     official vehicle registration records) in advance of the anniversary date of first     registration of your car. *


----------



## Jack The Lad (7 Apr 2008)

My wife received no notice and completely forgot about it. I just discovered it over the weekend. Her car should have been Nct'd 24 months ago! What happens when the car is booked in now? Will there have to be two tests? One for the last two years and one for now?


----------



## bankrupt (7 Apr 2008)

I had the same experience - I received no notification and the cert had expired (fortunately by only a month), it took a further month to get an appointment.  What is the situation with insurance?  Is the car covered with an expired NCT cert?  I assume they allow some leeway, if so, how much?


----------



## michaelm (7 Apr 2008)

bankrupt said:


> What is the situation with insurance?


No situation.  Insurance is not dependent on a valid NCT.


----------



## Quiff81 (7 Apr 2008)

Simeon , your best bet is to ring up your local NCT centre and make an appointment yourself. 
if there is a long waiting list you could try caling down at 8 some morning and they might fit you in.... or go to another town to get it done.


----------



## redstar (9 Apr 2008)

Had the same problem - wifes car was due for NCT at end of March. No notification sent out, so I booked it online about 2 weeks before the due date. 

Maybe if they get a flood of calls from people asking why they no longer send out notifications they might issue a public notice that they have changed their policy


----------



## Cabaiste (9 Apr 2008)

My wifes cars NCT expired May '07. She received notification in January of this year and had the test done in February.

The car passed but the new NCT cert expires in May 09 ie 2 years from when the previous cert expired and not from when the test was done.

Based on this, I would advise anyone whos NCT has expired to contact their NCT centre and try and arrange their test sooner rather than later!


----------



## mell61 (9 Apr 2008)

Last Friday went onto NCT website, booked a test for Saturday, all without much effort.
Car had just been serviced so decided to do NCT asap, although current tag still had a few months left on it.
To be fair, there wasn't availability for this week at all, so I'm assuming I just got a cancellation on the site.


----------



## mik_da_man (9 Apr 2008)

Lads - Do none of you look at your cars @ all?
even when washing them maybe??..
The NCT Date is on a disc on the Windscreen, same as insurance or tax
It ain't rocket science to find it or to keep an eye on it to see when it expires

What happens with your tyres/oil levels - Do you just let them go until there is a problem or do you check them too??

Sorry if that sounds harsh but I find hard how someone can let it slip months on end.


----------



## becky (13 May 2008)

mik_da_man said:


> Lads - Do none of you look at your cars @ all?
> even when washing them maybe??..
> The NCT Date is on a disc on the Windscreen, same as insurance or tax
> It ain't rocket science to find it or to keep an eye on it to see when it expires
> ...


 
Have to say I'm guilty of all of the above. I don't wash my own car so don't really look at the windscreen excpet from the inside obviously.

I got a bearing fixed today after much eye rolling by brothers about the noise. Mechanic told me that my NCT was up since March 2008. 

Think I will wait for the NCT man to tell me if I need new air and oil.


----------



## serotoninsid (14 May 2008)

Had NCT test - needed retest.  Tried to book retest but none available so they agreed to ring me back once they found one.  Got no callback and by the time I got back in contact with them, they insisted on me taking another full test (albeit with the fee waived). 
Did second full test and of course they wanted to bring me back for other fixes.  Although they were only visuals, it was the fact that I had to take time off and go back for a third time that I took issue with.
Complained and although initial negative response, they have agreed to refund the initial test fee also.

Any other year, have found the process painless but it sounds to me like they're running things too tight - to the detriment of customers.


----------



## DubGal (21 May 2008)

I know someone who works in the NCT centre and they told me that their policies seem to have changed in that they no longer send notification anymore its up to you to remember that your NCT is due and book it yourself. 

Very annoying since you used to get notified!


----------

